# Painting waferboard



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Im in the process of finishing my shed, theirs some wafer board that will be exposed that i will like to paint white. 

My questions is, can i use spray paint to paint the wafer board faster, or do i have to buy the real paint and primer. Also what type of paint do i use for exterior use.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you sure you do not mean OSB instead of wafer board?
It should never be left exposed, painted or not. Over time it will start to degrade.
How about posting a picture.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

humberguy said:


> Im in the process of finishing my shed, theirs some wafer board that will be exposed that i will like to paint white.
> 
> My questions is, can i use spray paint to paint the wafer board faster, or do i have to buy the real paint and primer. Also what type of paint do i use for exterior use.


You can use spray paint, you will just use a lot of it as it needs a good coat of primer and paint. All the little grooves need to be filled in. Rustoleum is usually pretty good for exterior use. Check the can but most is recommended for either wood or metal. Also, all rattle can stuff you will need to strictly adhere to dry times and especially recoat times. :yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Are you sure you do not mean OSB instead of wafer board?
> It should never be left exposed, painted or not.


I have a "temporary" shed that's been up for *7 years* and is raw OSB, no paint or *anything* and it's still there... The only reason I would have for siding it is if I want to keep it there and have it insured. It depends upon many factors as to what you can do with it. 

DM


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Is their rustoleum primer? Also, can paint itself fill in the spots in the waferboard or do I use something else?


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

humberguy said:


> Is their rustoleum primer? Also, can paint itself fill in the spots in the waferboard or do I use something else?


Yeah, Rustoleum has a primer, they also have top coats. Rustoleum corporation is a pretty large outfit, own several brands. No, the paint wont fill in all the holes completely to give a glass smooth surface. If you wanted that, you wouldn't be using the stuff in the first place. It will penetrate into the cavities and provide moisture protection.


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Is their something i can use to fill in the gaps? Or do i use some other material then? Should i just use plywood then for those finishes?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you would post a picture of what your trying to do I'm sure you would get better ansewers.
If it's trim then no, do not use plywood, use vinyl lumber for 0 maintaince, or Fir, Cedar, or even Kiln Dryed Yellow pine.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

humberguy said:


> Is their something i can use to fill in the gaps? Or do i use some other material then? Should i just use plywood then for those finishes?


I don't know what kind of look you are going for. I suppose you could skim coat it wood filler and sand it out to get a smoother look. Plywood would start out smoother. It is just a shed so unless you have a particularly anal homeowners association, just paint should be adequate.


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Im trying to copy the finishes of the roof of this shed, it has exposed plywood on the roof and the sides.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

OK.. that's a pic of what you're going for, how about a pic of what you've got. Can figure it out much better then.


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Well... I got the roof framed for that plywood to overhang a bit, I am goin to install the waferboard on the roof tomorrow and spray paint the roof before I put shingles and sidings( a lot easier to paint before I install that)


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Nm. read the rest of the posts.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> If you would post a picture of what your trying to do I'm sure you would get better ansewers.
> If it's trim then no, do not use plywood, use vinyl lumber for 0 maintaince, or Fur, Cedar, or even Kiln Dryed Yellow pine.


 

muskrat, beaver, fox, ermine, mink, rabbit?? which one would be best?:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

humberguy said:


> Well... I got the roof framed for that plywood to overhang a bit, I am goin to install the waferboard on the roof tomorrow and spray paint the roof before I put shingles and sidings( a lot easier to paint before I install that)


 
Maybe I am just dense( probably) but why would you paint the "waferboard"(what ever that is) and then put shingles over it???:huh:


----------

